# Univapo - Miso - Review



## Hooked (3/2/21)

​

The Miso pod device was sent to me by Univapo. https://www.univapo.com/Miso/

Many thanks, @univapo @Univapo_Rebecca – much appreciated! This is, however, an honest review and it is not influenced by Univapo’s generosity.

I first heard about the Miso in this thread and it interested me. I was curious to know whether the performance was all that it was made out to be. Indeed it is, without a doubt!

*What do I like about it?*


*It’s unique in that it offers either DL or MTL without changing the coil*. If you want to change from one to the other, simply remove the pod and insert it the other way around and voila!

Flavour, flavour, flavour. Truly excellent.

Although the Miso was tested (by Univapo) with nic salts, I vaped freebase 12mg (VG/PG 50/50) and it gives a very good vape.

The size. It’s small (86.7mm x 23mm x 14.5mm) and light (a mere 29g!). This is the kind of pod which can be put into a shirt or pants pocket and you wouldn’t even notice it, or placed in a handbag without adding to the usual weight of ladies’ handbags!

The pod holds 2ml of juice, which is fair enough considering the size of the device.

The battery (600mAh) which is jolly good for such a little device. Furthermore, it has a fast-charge cable and it takes only about 20 minutes to charge.

No leakage or condensation whatsoever. I’ve been using it for a few days now and there’s not a drop to be seen.

No need to fiddle and faff with coils. Simply replace the pod which has an inbuilt coil. I received a box containing two extra pods with my device.

It can be draw-activated or button-activated. There’s no need to set anything. Just decide if you want to press the button or not and vape. I tried both functions and they vaped equally well. In the end I settled for draw-activation.

The pod is a side-fill and the fill-port is a comfortable size.
*What do I not like?*

Nothing!

*Conclusion*

This is a user-friendly, convenient pod device to use. It requires nothing from you except … to vape!

EDIT: I love this little device! There's just something special about it.

Unvapo has a Special on. See https://www.univapo.com/sale

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## univapo (4/2/21)

Thank you for ur detailed review, Laurel. 

We're serious to every product we made. 

KZOR used to said in his YouTube review that a new company coming up with good devices like this, they have to fight those giants, a lot of times we don't get an entry point into the market. 

That is us, we know how hard to develop a new market. But we would love to make the efforts. 

Thank you so much for your support, and everyone's attention. We'll keep it up. 

The"100 Free Miso Kits" campaign ends on Feb. 10th, grab ur opportunity and win urself or even ur friends a great vape kit, guys.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JordanEpic (22/2/21)

Looks like a winner for someone who wants a pocket sized device that performs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/4/21)

Also received one thanks to @StompieZA @univapo @Univapo_Rebecca recently!

First Impressions and short rundown:

Dainty AF little podkit, light and compact, love the feel and the blue color is very nice. Button is nice and clicky. Can be fired with thumb or trigger finger with the kit being in the same position in the hand. Pod itself easy to use with side juice fillport, have to tilt back and forth a bit to get the air bubble sorted to get maximum juice in the pod. Snug fit pod. Auto draw is hit and miss, but thinking it is because of the VG/PG ratio of the juice I use. Slightly gargly to start off with, but once settled in it wicks fine and keeps up with the thicker juice. Talking about wicking, priming the coil does happen quickly even with thick juice too.

Will stick to button-fire, as the auto draw struggling will be a problem if it was only auto-draw. But, as per many other hybrid fire operation devices, I was apprehensive it the auto draw would be spot on and keep up. Luckily with this device you have the backstop of being able to button activate it as well.

Juiced it up with Gentle Giant Custard & Banana 3mg 75vg/25pg. running DL orientation of pod (was easy to figure out which way that is without having to suck on it first. The juice I use is my ADV on MTL tanks and the flavor is spot on with this 1.2Ω coil. At max 15w for this device, it also slots into my MTL range (although I use lower ohms on my rebuildables).

Operation is super easy: 5 clicks on/off, 3 clicks lock/unlock when on.

Battery levels are Green for max, blue for middle and red for low, easy enough. There is quite a noticeable drop in performance between the levels of the battery, so you will know when to charge it without looking at the light and before it runs out completely.

The duck-bill mouthpiece is very comfy in the mouth, being clear helps with showing you that there is liquid in the pod, but even with tilting it sideways you are not sure if there are air pockets stuck inside and it is still suggested that you remove the pod to confirm your juice level. Looking at the closed side (opposite from the fillport) you can make out the level if it is above the metal frame height or below it, the bend in the mouthpiece does mean the tank is darker at the “halfway” level and not so easy to judge the juice level when it is level with that section.

Fillport on the outside of the pod is a win, and it has a keyhole space which helps with the airflow when you fill the pod up. After the first fill I did not have any issues with the air bubble due to the tank being wet on the inside.

3 Days in, no leaking or seepage at all. Flavor is still spot on. Coil is still going strong and no hint of giving in on me yet. I tend to burn through stock coils in 3 to 4 days, so far this one is keeping up with me.

All and all a decent little pod kit! I dont usually use pod kits extensively, but I am definitely going to get myself some more pods as this one will stay in my rotation for a while.

Well Done @univapo and thank you yet again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## univapo (1/4/21)

wow~ Thank you soooo much, Darth. I'm really touched. We do appreciate ur highly praise of our miso pod. Our new Kipo pod will be released on April. I will send u one free. And expecting ur real reviews on it

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Also received one thanks to @StompieZA @univapo @Univapo_Rebecca recently!
> 
> First Impressions and short rundown:
> 
> ...



That's jolly good, seeing that the Miso was designed for a 50/50 juice and you're vaping 75/25 - and a custard at that!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/4/21)

Update on pod life (for me):

Day 7 (daily rotation as my second device and out-and-about setup), still on the same juice (75/25 3mg Custard & Banana, 7 refills so far). Flavor is dropping slightly, still zero signs of seeping/leaking under the pod. Been chain-vaping on it the whole morning through meetings and planning sessions and it is still keeping up. Going to let my wife use the second pod with 50/50 18mg to see how it performs with her juice and vaping style. I am just glad it lasted longer than 4 days for me so far and can't see myself swopping pods anytime soon.

I would suggest any pod kit lover to take a good look at this one, or even if you want to get yourself or someone else of the stinkies, a kit with 3 extra pods will go a long way to do just that.

(https://www.ecigssa.co.za/buy-a-miso-kit-now-limited-offer.t72035/)

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

Quick update on the Univapo Miso:

Tomorrow will be two weeks, still on the first pod with the same Gentle Giant Custard & Banana 3mg 75vg/25pg. Flavor started dropping off on Friday, but it is still going strong and in daily use.

There is still no signs of leaking or seeping underneath the pod.

20 minute charge and it is good to go for the rest of the day. One Charge, two top-ups a day... its a Bingo Win for me...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/4/21)

Just tested mine aswell flavor is really good on here its a win for me. I am using 3mg freebase 50/50

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## univapo (27/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Quick update on the Univapo Miso:
> 
> Tomorrow will be two weeks, still on the first pod with the same Gentle Giant Custard & Banana 3mg 75vg/25pg. Flavor started dropping off on Friday, but it is still going strong and in daily use.
> 
> ...


Thank you sooo much on the update, @DarthBranMuffin , it means a lot to us!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## univapo (27/5/21)

Mzr said:


> Just tested mine aswell flavor is really good on here its a win for me. I am using 3mg freebase 50/50


Thank you for your feedback too, Mzr. Do appreciate!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

